# Sorting Classified Ads?



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2007)

Not sure who to send this to...  

When viewing the Classified Ad page at TUG, the For Sale and For Rent pages (and maybe others) allow clicking the "Resort Name" column heading to sort the listings alphabetically.  Is it possible to add a similar sort feature to the adjacent column, "Location?"  It would be nice to know what is available in a certain location without having to know the names of resorts there, or walking through many listings to try and find the one that does.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2007)

while there is no more development being done on the old ad program, you should have this ability in the new ad program.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok.  Is the new classified ad program online now, or is it stil under development?  Wait - is this the ad page you folks added the "$25 or less" category to recently?  If so, are the same ads in both places?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave M (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is the link to the new ("beta") classified section. There is also a direct link on the front page of the legacy "Classified Ads" (link at the top of this page).

See this thread for more on the current status of the beta ads.

No, ads are not in both classified ads systems unless an advertiser specifically places an ad in both locations.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2007)

old system is going away...beta system will remain online but will not replace old system unfortunately...so it will just remain free.


----------

